# The end all-be all discussion about Lycra



## rob68 (Mar 6, 2004)

The worst thing about Lycra: a guy wearing it! / The best thing about lycra: a girl wearing it!


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you for sharing that Rob68


----------



## frank n. beans (Jan 19, 2004)

*enlightenment*



rob68 said:


> The worst thing about Lycra: a guy wearing it! / The best thing about lycra: a girl wearing it!


I have read some stupid posts before, but this one takes the cake. How long did you sit and ponder before coming up with such insight?


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

i think i lost 20 iq points just by clicking on this post...


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Lycra.. hmmm.. I prefer baggies..  


R.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

Baggies for casual or cool days but hot to very hot days I prefer lycra anyday. I can understand if your shy in public or something or just a lil chunky  

Dont knock it if you havent tried it!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

lycra for the road. almost always baggies for the mtb unless it's a xc race--then maybe lycra.


----------



## Crusty Oldman (Mar 11, 2004)

I think we need some photos here.


----------



## rob68 (Mar 6, 2004)

-For the love of God-it was a joke. Jeez, some of you people take everything so seriously!
-I guess I must of touched a nerve, sorry


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

frank n. beans said:


> I have read some stupid posts before, but this one takes the cake. How long did you sit and ponder before coming up with such insight?


Probably about as long as he "sat" and pondered his other thread "Have you ever had to take a dump on the trail?" which is another unusual post. rob68 must have had a boring weekend...

BB


----------



## datako (Aug 27, 2004)

rob68 said:


> -For the love of God-it was a joke. Jeez, some of you people take everything so seriously!
> -I guess I must of touched a nerve, sorry


No recanting now! You were so right! I don't notice how the guys package their goodies, but ladies look lovely in lycra


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

BruceBrown said:


> Probably about as long as he "sat" and pondered his other thread "Have you ever had to take a dump on the trail?" which is another unusual post. rob68 must have had a boring weekend...
> 
> BB


he must be in colorado where we haven't seen the sun or gotten out of the 30's in a week (i realize that for most of you thats not suprising, but for us Colorado folk it might just be the longest stretch of crappy weather i have seen in my 16 years here)


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't like Lycra because it can be very uncomfortable when the roll of socks starts shifting around.


----------



## Managuense (Jun 8, 2004)

I have passed two laws penalized by death....

Law 1- No shaving on Sunday.
Law 2- No lycra in public.


That said, I always wear my lycra under a pair of shorts.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

Managuense said:


> Law 2- No lycra in public.
> That said, I always wear my lycra under a pair of shorts.


You've clearly broken law #2 then. Please step outside, and the gobment death ray with turn you to dust from above.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

69 whole posts - then this gem! Super-genius is all I can say.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

ibmkidIII said:


> You've clearly broken law #2 then. Please step outside, and the gobment death ray with turn you to dust from above.


Yep. LOL at that - "death ray" indeed.


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

The only possible salvation for this thread is pics of hot chicks in lycra or whip cream or somethin'


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

rob68 said:


> -For the love of God-it was a joke. Jeez, some of you people take everything so seriously!
> -I guess I must of touched a nerve, sorry


 This IS a very sensitive subject indeed. Last week I heckled on this theme( in ss forum) and recieved a major spanking. People who wear lycra are very INTO wearing lycra. Possibly they feel betrayed , thinking MTBR would be a place they finally did not have defend wearing lycra. We of all people should "get it"
Think again. 
touched nerve......I guess lycra does have better access for THAT.
what a chance for ......nah fergetit.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*No....*



TubeSSnapper said:


> This IS a very sensitive subject indeed. Last week I heckled on this theme( in ss forum) and recieved a major spanking. People who wear lycra are very INTO wearing lycra. Possibly they feel betrayed , thinking MTBR would be a place they finally did not have defend wearing lycra. We of all people should "get it"
> Think again.
> touched nerve......I guess lycra does have better access for THAT.
> what a chance for ......nah fergetit.


You were heckled because you made a moronic and sohpmoric statement and were more concerned about "being cool" than anything else.

Lycra is function over style. When I ride on trails, I ride in Lycra because it performs better. If I'm doing a pub crawl, I ride in baggies and a bike jersey with a collar.

It's not really that big a deal. Ride what you like, like what you ride. Personal preference.

Ken


----------



## RiderInTraining (Apr 25, 2005)

Didn't want to miss to post at an important thread like that:
A picture of the biker fox is missing to round things up.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

So you're saying that when a guy is wearing lycra you're disgusted and attracted all at the same time? Of course females look better in lycra to me, but what do the women say? Men in lycra are a good thing, or not?


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*To help prove your point..*

Here's the Fox


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

Dude you are flogging a dead horse. get over it. you completely make my point about over-sensitivity. 
Since I usually ride with no-one around "coolness" isn't an issue, function is. My baggies function perfectly. Even after 17 hours of SS slogging.
Im thinking maybe you are trying to look cool and fast and bd-ass in your lycra when in fact it is superfluous.
A troll is only as good as its hyper-sensitive, over-eager, take myself too seriously , readers. I didn't on it being this good, thanks.

That troll got to you because under its moronic sophmoric surface lies a solid kernel of truth
.
dont forget your sock, Ken in Lycra


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

Ah......point proven by original poster.
Oh no,out of printer paper!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You're funny, in a sad sort of way...*



TubeSSnapper said:


> Dude you are flogging a dead horse. get over it. you completely make my point about over-sensitivity.
> Since I usually ride with no-one around "coolness" isn't an issue, function is. My baggies function perfectly. Even after 17 hours of SS slogging.
> Im thinking maybe you are trying to look cool and fast and bd-ass in your lycra when in fact it is superfluous.
> A troll is only as good as its hyper-sensitive, over-eager, take myself too seriously , readers. I didn't on it being this good, thanks.
> ...


Pot, meet kettle.

I don't care enough to go back and pull up your specific quotes, but you insisted that you didn't like looking at men's balls. You went on to insist that you were cool and anyone who didn't think like you should give being cool a try.

At that time, over 25% of your posts were pertaining to men's genetials in lycra. Now that ratio's closer to 15%. Congratulations. Tool.


----------



## rob68 (Mar 6, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> I know it's been posted about 50 times before but... I figured that this thread needs something to balance out Bikerfox's raw, umitigated manliness.


Holy Mary Mother of God, I'd run into a tree if I saw that out on the trail!


----------



## sodade (Jan 28, 2004)

TubeSSnapper said:


> Since I usually ride with no-one around "coolness" isn't an issue, function is. My baggies function perfectly. Even after 17 hours of SS slogging.


 The whole point of lycra is that it does not snag on your seat or chafe. the whole point of baggies is putting fashion over function.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*You'd best kill me ...*



Managuense said:


> I have passed two laws penalized by death....
> 
> Law 1- No shaving on Sunday.
> Law 2- No lycra in public.
> ...


You'd best kill me because I pretty much always wear lycra. My weight fluctuates a LOT and Lycra doesn't seem to care as much as cotton.

I shave whenever my beard seem a little too long. As a bald man, my hair-style is that of a goa-teed chia pet. The hair and the beard pretty much always match ;-)


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Can't have but 1 or two kids with hips like those ...*



s1ngletrack said:


> I know it's been posted about 50 times before but... I figured that this thread needs something to balance out Bikerfox's raw, umitigated manliness.


Next time you show a female ass shot, show one with hips & bootie. Not a little girl who is just too old.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Have you ever been in a race and the guy in front of you has worn a transparent patch in his shorts and his crack is starring back at you? Did I mention the last race i was in i was passed by a guy wearing flip-flops?


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

*If you're comfortable riding in baggies...*



TubeSSnapper said:


> Even after 17 hours of SS slogging.


for 17 hours, you are riding like a PUSS!! Step up a few gears and mash instead of riding the bike path 2:1.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Z-Man said:


> Have you ever been in a race and the guy in front of you has worn a transparent patch in his shorts and his crack is starring back at you? Did I mention the last race i was in i was passed by a guy wearing flip-flops?


 Yes, I've seen the transparent a$$ crack window. It made me pass him that much faster. I pretty much always wear lycra, for me it performs better and I don't care how I look. Besides, I'd look like a dork or whatever in baggies too.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

The main outfit that I wear when the weather is good is just a tee shirt, and some sport shorts, and I have no problem with them at all. I usually break out the lycra in the colder temps,and I think that it is very comfortable. Because of lycra, I was able to ride comfortably in sub zero temps in the winter. So that is my catch on lycra.
Dave


----------



## lemmy999 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just do not understand the big deal that people make (bikes and non-bikers) over bicyclists wearing lycra/spandex. In football, baseball, wrestling, and many other sports the athletes wear spandex or something similar. Yet nobody ever makes fun of them or makes a big deal about it.


----------



## rob68 (Mar 6, 2004)

*I like big butts & I can't deny*



willtsmith_nwi said:


> Next time you show a female ass shot, show one with hips & bootie. Not a little girl who is just too old.


-You must be likin' the "Ghetto-Booty"


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*shoulders vs hips ...*



rob68 said:


> -You must be likin' the "Ghetto-Booty"


Her shoulders are wider than her hips. Combined with those legs, it makes me think you have a picture of a cross dresser in a thong.

Think pear shaped.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

lemmy999 said:


> I just do not understand the big deal that people make (bikes and non-bikers) over bicyclists wearing lycra/spandex. In football, baseball, wrestling, and many other sports the athletes wear spandex or something similar. Yet nobody ever makes fun of them or makes a big deal about it.


Exactly. I was on swim team for 4 years and played water polo for 3. I don't recollect surf shorts being the thing to wear to an event  .

Mike


----------



## jerome_oneil (Apr 22, 2005)

I wear lycra because she makes me. She says I look hot. I say I feel a bit swishy. It's comfortable as all get out, though.

What's a guy to do?


----------

